# Painting door hardware



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a really nice Baldwin door hardware/ handle and it’s looking like it needs to be either paint or replaced. Looking worn so I was going to replace but thought of saving some money and spraying a rustoleum antique bronze.

I did some research and says I need a self etching primer than a regular primer before painting.

Anyone have any experience doing this? I fig if it doesnt work out I can replace.

thx


----------

